# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Hồng Kông tự túc?

## Alyaj

Sắp tới mình cùng với gia đình muốn đi Hồng Kông. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Hồng Kông tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## kimtrungcuong

Bạn vào google tra thư

----------


## huyzai

*Đây là một số kinh nghiệm để bạn có thể đi du lịch HONG KONG tự túc:*
*Đi vào thời điểm nào*
- Vào dịp tết âm lịch, người Hong Kong cũng ăn Tết cổ truyền giống mình  nên vào những ngày này dường phố rất vắng, không vui. Nếu đi dược vào  dịp tết dương lịch thì vui hơn.
- Du lịch Hong Kong chủ yếu là shopping tourist vì phong cảnh không có  gì quá đặc sắc, đi mùa hè thì còn tắm biển được vì Hong Kong là đảo. 

_Về vé máy bay:_ Bạn nên mua vé sớm của  Vietnam Airlines hoặc Hongkong Air, nên chọn ngày đi về chính xác để có  thể mua được giá vé khuyến mại của Hongkong Air. 

_Về khách sạn:_ bạn phải đặt chỗ trước qua  các công ty du lịch hoặc qua người thân ở Hongkong, giá phòng ở Hong  Kong thường xuyên biến động vào các dịp lễ hoặc các dịp có tổ chức sự  kiện. Kinh nghiệm book khách sạn là bạn nên đọc kỹ những thông tin về vị  trí khách sạn và bình luận của khách về khách sạn đó, còn giá cả thì  tùy theo túi tiền của bạn. 
*Đi lại và tham quan:*
Nếu có thể bạn nên chọn khách sạn gần khu vực Tsim Sha Stui, đây là vị  trí trung tâm để tiện mua sắm và gần cảng Victoria, ban đêm bạn không  thể bỏ qua thời gian để đi bộ dọc theo cảng ngắm Victoria rực rỡ ánh  đèn.Thẻ Octopus (thẻ Bạch tuộc) là thứ không thể thiếu nếu bạn  đi du lịch tự túc tại Hong Kong. Đây là chiếc thẻ đa tiện ích, giúp bạn  có thể đi lại trên hầu hết các phương tiện giao thông tại đây, như xe  bus, tàu điện ngầm, xe điện, phà, taxi, và có thể thực hiện các giao  dịch mua bán tại một số cửa hàng, siêu thị. Bước xuống sân bay quốc tế  Chap Lap Kok, điều đầu tiên bạn cần làm là mua một chiếc thẻ Octopus,  ngay tại các quầy tại cửa ra của sân bay với giá 150 HKD, trong đó, có  50 HKD là tiền đặt cọc mượn thẻ. Các máy nạp tiền cho thẻ được đặt ở  nhiều nơi trong các ga tàu điện ngầm, các khu công cộng. Lúc ra về, nếu  không muốn giữ lại thẻ làm kỷ niệm, bạn có thể hoàn lại và nhận về 50  HKD tiền đặt cọc cùng tiền dư nếu chưa dùng hết.


Thẻ Octopus - thứ không thể thiếu khi bạn đến du lịch Hong Kong theo phong cách phượt.


Để có thể có một lịch trình lý tưởng và tiết kiệm  thời gian và không bỏ qua bất cứ một thắng cảnh nào khi đến đây, bạn cần  phân lịch cho những nơi có thể đi ban ngày và những điểm có thể đến khi  màn đêm buông xuống.
*Đại Nhĩ Sơn*
Đại Nhĩ Sơn cùng tượng Phật nằm trên đỉnh núi là  chốn linh thiêng tại Hong Kong, nhưng cũng là điểm du lịch vô cùng thú  vị. Có nhiều cách để lên đỉnh núi như xe bus, xe mini bus, nhưng bạn nên  lựa chọn  ngồi cáp treo xuyên núi, xuyên mây… để lên tới đỉnh núi để  đến chiêm bái tượng Phật khổng lồ này.

_Mẹo nhỏ khi đi thăm Đại Nhĩ Sơn:_
_-_ Giờ  mở cửa cáp treo là 10h sáng, nhưng bạn nên căn giờ đến sớm để không  phải xếp hàng. Từ đầu giờ chiều trở đi, du khách đến Đại Nhĩ Sơn rất  đông.
- Nên 1 lần thử chọn cáp treo đáy trong để lên núi, sẽ giúp bạn ngắm được trọn vẹn phong cảnh phía bên dưới theo cách rất riêng.
- Bạn hoàn toàn có thể yêu cầu nhân viên ở đây sắp xếp cho một mình bạn hoặc nhóm bạn riêng một cáp treo nếu đến sớm.
-  Có thể mua vé ăn chay tại nhà hàng trên Đại Nhĩ Sơn với giá 70 HKD/suất.
*Công viên Hải dương*
Công viên Hải dương (Ocean Park) là địa điểm phải  đến khi du lịch Hong Kong. Bước vào tuổi 35, công viên Hải Dương đóng  một vai trò quan trọng trong nền du lịch Hong Kong nói riêng và cuộc  sống của người dân nơi đây nói chung. Mỗi một năm, công viên này lại có  những khu thắng cảnh mới, trò chơi cùng những màn biểu diễn mới để thu  hút khán giả. Công viên Hải dương có 2 khu chính (đất liền và núi,  biển), cách nhau một dãy núi dài, có thể đi lại bằng cáp treo và tàu  xuyên núi. Công viên mở cửa từ 9h sáng đến 19h tối mỗi ngày.
_Mẹo nhỏ khi đi công viên Hải Dương_:
- Bạn nên đến bằng cổng chính, vui chơi tại khu đất  liền, chụp ảnh tại dãy phố Old Hong Kong và sau đó lên cáp treo sang bờ  bên kia của công viên, vì buổi sáng có ít du khách đến đây, việc xếp  hàng lên cáp hay chụp hình ở khu Hong Kong cũ sẽ thuận tiện hơn nhiều.
-  Sau khi sang bờ bên kia, vui chơi thỏa thích với các trò chơi và các  màn biểu diễn, bạn có thể lên tàu xuyên núi về lại cổng chính để vào khu  đất liền, thăm các chú gấu trúc xinh và thưởng lãm các màn trình diễn  hoành tráng diễn ra từ 6-7h tối. Xe bus mang số 629 nằm ngay tại cửa ra  của ga tàu Admiralty và bến cảng khu Trung Hoàn là xe chuyên đưa đón du  khách đến với Công viên Hải dương.
- Hãy nếm thử món bạch tuộc nướng, đặc sản nổi tiếng được bày bán tại các quầy ăn nhanh trong công viên.
-  Đừng quá tham lam với các trò chơi mạo hiểm và hãy lượng sức mình trước  khi leo lên một chuyến tàu cao tốc lộn vòng 360 độ. Nếu sức khỏe bạn  không tốt, đừng để vài chục giây cảm giác mạnh làm hỏng một ngày vui  chơi tuyệt vời của bạn.
*Disneyland*
Disneyland Hong Kong, mở cửa từ 9h đến 21h là công  viên “thần tiên” của xứ Cảng thơm, luôn đông đúc, tấp nập với những hàng  dài du khách xếp hàng để tham gia các trò chơi, xem các màn biểu diễn.  Với Disneyland, một ngày cũng có thể là chưa đủ, nên hãy vui chơi ở công  viên này theo cách thông minh để tận hưởng hết những điều tuyệt vời từ  nơi đây.
_Mẹo nhỏ đi công viên Disneyland:_
 -   Không nên đi vào những ngày nghỉ lễ hoặc ngày các em học sinh được nghỉ  học để tránh gặp phải trường hợp đông đúc thái quá. Là khách du lịch tự  do, bạn nên bố trí đi Disneyland vào thứ 2 đầu tuần là hợp lý nhất.
- Mua vé trước tại các điểm bán online hoặc tại các trạm tàu điện ngầm.
- Đến sớm ngay từ khi công viên bắt đầu mở cửa.  Lấy  bản đồ, lịch biểu diễn của công viên và thiết kế lịch trình phù hợp cho  mình
- Nên tham quan, vui chơi ở những dự kiến sẽ thu  hút du khách ngay khi vừa mới đến, khi công viên còn chưa đông. Lấy vé  nhanh – fast pass, để không phải xếp hàng khi tham gia nhiều trò chơi,  bằng cách quẹt vé vào cửa của bạn lên những chiếc máy fast pass được đặt  ngay trước cửa mỗi khu vui chơi. Điều này sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm được  nhiều thời gian.
- Nếu bạn thích được chụp ảnh với những nhân vật cổ  tích, như Micky, gấu Pooh, Bạch Tuyết… hãy tranh thủ xếp hàng sớm. Nên  nhớ các hoạt động chụp ảnh chỉ diễn ra đến 17h30 chiều, trong khi nhiều  trò chơi có thể tham gia vào buổi tối.
- Đừng bỏ lỡ những  màn biểu diễn quan trọng nhất tại Disneyland, đó là màn diễu hành của  các nhân vật trong thế giới phim Disneyland, thường diễn ra vào 3h  chiều. Lúc này, khu phố diễn ra buổi diễu dành sẽ rất đông, bạn nên  tranh thủ giữ chỗ cho mình ngay tại lề đường để có thể tiếp cận gần nhất  với những nhân vật cổ tích. Buổi biểu diễn trong nhà hát kịch của các  nhân vật này cũng là điều không thể bỏ qua, có mặt sớm trước cửa nhà hát  trong mỗi suất diễn sẽ giúp bạn có được chỗ ngồi đẹp.
- Cho dù có đi và chơi hết mọi thứ ở Disneyland, bạn  cũng không nên vội vàng về sớm. Hãy ở lại đến 9h tối để thưởng thức màn  bắn pháo hoa vô cùng ấn tượng của công viên này.
*Hong Kong* -* thành phố không ngủ* 
Có  một số địa điểm tại Hong Kong bạn nên sắp xếp tới vào buổi tối, bởi chỉ  khi màn đêm buông xuống, bạn mới có thể thực sự thưởng lãm khung cảnh  tuyệt vời, cũng như các hoạt động vui chơi - giải trí đặc sắc của viên  ngọc phương Đông này.
Vào lúc 8h tối mỗi đêm, tại bến  cảng Victoria sẽ có màn trình diễn “bản giao hưởng âm thanh, ánh sáng”  miễn phí dành cho du khách. Đứng ở khu vực bến cảng Tsim Sha Tsui, đại  lộ Ngôi sao… bạn sẽ nhìn thấy rất rõ khung cảnh ấn tượng và hoành tráng  này.
Sau màn trình diễn 15 phút, bạn có thể bắt phà từ  bến cảng Tsim Sha Chui qua khu Centre (Trung Hoàn), lên đỉnh núi Thái  Bình ngắm cảnh Hong Kong lung linh trong muôn vàn ánh đèn sắc màu. Có  nhiều cách để lên núi Thái Bình như đi xe bus, mini bus, taxi hoặc tàu  điện. Tuy nhiên, nhanh và tiết kiệm nhất là sử dụng tàu điện lên núi. 2  toa tàu gỗ màu đỏ lần đầu được vận hành vào năm 1888, đi qua 3 thế kỷ,  vẫn là phương tiện tuyệt vời nhất đưa bạn đến với đỉnh núi Thái Bình  (The Peak). Trên đỉnh núi, bạn cũng có thể ghé thăm bảo tàng sáp để chụp  ảnh với những nhân vật nổi tiếng.

Sau khi ngắm cảnh, bạn có thể đến Lan Quế Phường,  nằm ngay tại khu Trung Hoàn. Con dốc nhỏ này nổi tiếng với những quán  bar và các hoạt động về đêm náo nhiệt, là nơi tiêu biểu của một Hong  Kong không bao giờ ngủ.
Khu chợ đêm như Ladies Market,  hay Temple Street Night Market là những nơi không thể bỏ qua. Không chỉ  mua được những món đồ đáng yêu, ngắm đường phố náo nhiệt về đêm, xem  những màn biểu diễn của các nghệ sĩ tự do, mà những khu này đều là những  thiên đường ẩm thực đầy hấp dẫn đáp ứng đủ tiêu chí ngon – bổ - rẻ của  dân phượt.
Bên cạnh những địa điểm nổi tiếng dành cho khách du  lịch kể trên, Hong Kong còn có rất nhiều điều thú vị để khám phá. Các  bảo tàng có vé vào cửa rất rẻ (10 HKD) với vô vàn điều để tìm hiểu, cầu  thang máy ngoài trời dài nhất thế giới, những hòn đảo Nam Á, Bình Châu…  hiền hòa với hải sản tươi ngon, quán Starbuck có phong cách thập niên  60, chùa Huỳnh Đại Tiên hay miếu Xa Công linh thiêng, câu cầu nguyện Lâm  Thôn, những khu ngoại ô Nguyên Lãng, Sa Điền, làng chài Đại Áo… đều là  những điểm đến lý tưởng cho những vị khách du lịch thích lang thang và  khám phá.
Ẩm thực Hong Kong đa dạng và phong phú, với đủ các  phong vị vùng miền khác nhau, trong đó, các bữa dim sum, hải sản, và các  món ăn lề đường là những món cần có trong danh sách trải nghiệm về ẩm  thực của bạn tại đây. Nếu biết tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Trung, bạn có thể  tham khảo những trang web mua theo nhóm của Hong Kong, đặt mua trước để  có được những bữa ăn giảm giá, tiết kiệm mà vẫn đầy chất lượng.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Rất khó cho du khách Việt tìm hiểu hết những nét đặc sắc của mảnh đất này, bởi bạn thường bị hạn chế số ngày cư trú. Vì thế, những bí kíp dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn tận dụng được hết quãng thời gian của mình khi ở Hong Kong.*

Thẻ Octopus (thẻ Bạch tuộc) là thứ không thể thiếu nếu bạn đi du lịch tự túc tại Hong Kong. Đây là chiếc thẻ đa tiện ích, giúp bạn có thể đi lại trên hầu hết các phương tiện giao thông tại đây, như xe bus, tàu điện ngầm, xe điện, phà, taxi, và có thể thực hiện các giao dịch mua bán tại một số cửa hàng, siêu thị. Bước xuống sân bay quốc tế Chap Lap Kok, điều đầu tiên bạn cần làm là mua một chiếc thẻ Octopus, ngay tại các quầy tại cửa ra của sân bay với giá 150 HKD, trong đó, có 50 HKD là tiền đặt cọc mượn thẻ. Các máy nạp tiền cho thẻ được đặt ở nhiều nơi trong các ga tàu điện ngầm, các khu công cộng. Lúc ra về, nếu không muốn giữ lại thẻ làm kỷ niệm, bạn có thể hoàn lại và nhận về 50 HKD tiền đặt cọc cùng tiền dư nếu chưa dùng hết.

Để có thể có một lịch trình lý tưởng và tiết kiệm thời gian và không bỏ qua bất cứ một thắng cảnh nào khi đến đây, bạn cần phân lịch cho những nơi có thể đi ban ngày và những điểm có thể đến khi màn đêm buông xuống.

Du lịch Hong Kong chủ yếu là shopping tourist vì phong cảnh không có gì quá đặc sắc, đi mùa hè thì còn tắm biển được vì Hong Kong là đảo. Phương tiện đi lại thì nên đi MTR, mua thẻ ngay ở bến MTR gần sân bay, vô cùng tiện lợi, đi taxi đắt vì bị tính tiền chờ (nếu tắc đường, xe đứng im, đồng hồ vẫn nhảy liên tục), sang đảo Hong Kong thì đi tàu điện leng keng (2HKD/lần lên xe), có xe buýt từ sân bay về các nơi, giá khoảng 45 HKD thôi.

*Lựa chọn thời điểm thích hợp*

Tháng 5 và 12 hàng năm thường là mùa giảm giá tại Hong Kong. Lễ hội mua sắm Hong Kong (Hong Kong Shopping Festival) được bắt đầu từ giữa tháng 7 đến tháng 9 hàng năm, nhưng từ cuối tháng 6, nhiều cửa hiệu, trung tâm mua sắm đã bắt đầu tung ra những chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn, với mức giảm giá có thể giảm đến 70% cho tất cả các mặt hàng, sản phẩm và dịch vụ.

*“Săn” vé máy bay giá rẻ*

Giá vé máy bay từ TP HCM hoặc Hà Nội đi Hong Kong dao động khoảng từ 4 đến 8 triệu đồng. Các hãng hàng không thường xuyên có chương trình bán vé giá rẻ, tuy nhiên để “săn” được các loại vé này cũng không đơn giản. Một tin vui đối với những người đang có dự định mua vé máy bay đi du lịch Hong Kong là ngân hàng Standard Chatered đang phối hợp cùng hãng hàng không Cathay Paciffic triển khai chương trình ưu đãi mua một tặng một (vé khứ hồi hạng phổ thông) và mua 1 tặng 1/2 (vé khứ hồi hạng thương gia) cho chủ thẻ ghi nợ của ngân hàng này trong thời gian từ ngày 15/5 đến 15/6, và có hiệu lực sử dụng đến 30/11.

Hay Bạn nên mua vé sớm của Vietnam Airlines hoặc Hongkong Air, nên chọn ngày đi về chính xác để có thể mua được giá vé khuyến mại của Hongkong Air. (Giá vé khứ hồi loại thường Hà Nội - HK hiện của VN Air là 430$ và HK Air là 400$).

*Đặt khách sạn*

Giá thuê phòng khách sạn ở Hong Kong khá cao, bạn có thể đặt qua các đại lý du lịch hoặc mạng Internet tại các trang web có uy tín và có mức giá hợp lý như www.booking.com, www.agoda.com. Khách sạn ở Hong Kong cũng thường có các đợt giảm giá nên nếu có kế hoạch từ sớm, bạn có thể lên mạng để săn voucher giá rẻ.

Hoặc bạn phải đặt chỗ trước qua các công ty du lịch hoặc qua người thân ở Hongkong, giá phòng ở HK thường xuyên biến động vào các dịp lễ hoặc các dịp có tổ chức sự kiện. Giá phòng ks 3* ở trung tâm ngày thường khoảng 100 USD/phòng/đêm.

*Tìm bản đồ và lập kế hoạch lộ trình*

Trước khi đi bạn cần tìm bản đồ du lịch Hong Kong, lựa chọn các địa điểm muốn đến để nghiên cứu lộ trình, tìm phương tiện di chuyển thích hợp nhất nhằm tiết kiệm tối đa thời gian và chi phí. Tiện lợi và đơn giản nhất là sử dụng bản đồ trực tuyến Google Maps trên điện thoại và máy tính bảng.

*Phương tiện di chuyển*

- Khi đến HK bạn có thể di chuyển bằng xe bus hoặc tàu điện ngầm đến các điểm tham quan như: Đại lộ ngôi sao, thăm đỉnh Victoria bằng tàu Paektram, vịnh nước cạn Respulse, Nhà bàn giao Hong Kong về Trung Quốc. Bạn nên dành 1 ngày để thăm công viên Disney Land (vé vào cửa 50 USD/người) ăn trưa trong công viên, xem bắn pháo hoa buổi tối và trở về thành phố. Ngoài ra còn có Đại Phật (Big Buddha), thiền viện Zhiling.

- Buổi tối bạn có thể sang bán đảo Cửu Long để mua sắm tại các khu phố sầm uất ở Mongkok.

- Ăn uống tại các nhà hàng nhỏ trên phố, chủ yếu là các món ăn kiểu Trung Quốc.

- Bạn nên mua chiếc thẻ Octopus ngay tại sân bay Hong Kong để thanh toán các dịch vụ sẽ tiện lợi hơn rất nhiều so với dùng tiền mặt.

Ở những trung tâm thương mại đều có khu ẩm thực và theo tôi thức ăn ở đây có giá không đắt và bạn nhớ thưởng thức Dim Sum (ở VN mình gọi là Há cảo hấp) nhưng họ có rất nhiều loại Dim Sum khác nhau, rất ngon.

*Thanh toán bằng thẻ*

Khi đi du lịch bạn nên mang theo thẻ thanh toán quốc tế và không quên kiểm tra thông tin để xem ngân hàng của bạn có đang triển khai chương trình khuyến mại nào không. Ngân hàng Standard Chatered (Việt Nam) trong thời gian từ nay đến 31/8 đang có chương trình hoàn tiền 5% khi thanh toán quốc tế bằng thẻ ghi nợ Platinum và 3% đối với thẻ Priority tại tất cả các nước trên thế giới, trong đó có Hong Kong.

*Đừng quên mặc cả khi mua hàng*

Giá cả các mặt hàng, đặc biệt là hàng hiệu ở Hong Kong thường thấp hơn các nước khác từ 20 đến 30% nhờ vào chính sách miễn thuế. Tuy nhiên bạn cũng nên mặc cả khi mua hàng, đặc biệt là ở các chợ dành cho khách du lịch. Ngoài ra, cũng nên tránh mua hàng ở khu Đại lộ Habour City vì ở đây giá cả đắt đỏ hơn so với các nơi khác từ 30% đến 50%.

*Hong Kong - thành phố không ngủ*

Có một số địa điểm tại Hong Kong bạn nên sắp xếp tới vào buổi tối, bởi chỉ khi màn đêm buông xuống, bạn mới có thể thực sự thưởng lãm khung cảnh tuyệt vời, cũng như các hoạt động vui chơi - giải trí đặc sắc của viên ngọc phương Đông này.

Vào lúc 8h tối mỗi đêm, tại bến cảng Victoria sẽ có màn trình diễn “bản giao hưởng âm thanh, ánh sáng” miễn phí dành cho du khách. Đứng ở khu vực bến cảng Tsim Sha Tsui, đại lộ Ngôi sao… bạn sẽ nhìn thấy rất rõ khung cảnh ấn tượng và hoành tráng này.

Sau màn trình diễn 15 phút, bạn có thể bắt phà từ bến cảng Tsim Sha Chui qua khu Centre (Trung Hoàn), lên đỉnh núi Thái Bình ngắm cảnh Hong Kong lung linh trong muôn vàn ánh đèn sắc màu. Có nhiều cách để lên núi Thái Bình như đi xe bus, mini bus, taxi hoặc tàu điện. Tuy nhiên, nhanh và tiết kiệm nhất là sử dụng tàu điện lên núi. 2 toa tàu gỗ màu đỏ lần đầu được vận hành vào năm 1888, đi qua 3 thế kỷ, vẫn là phương tiện tuyệt vời nhất đưa bạn đến với đỉnh núi Thái Bình (The Peak). Trên đỉnh núi, bạn cũng có thể ghé thăm bảo tàng sáp để chụp ảnh với những nhân vật nổi tiếng.

Nơi đây được mệnh danh là thành phố không ngủ bởi các hoạt động về đêm phong phú, náo nhiệt nhưng cũng rất an toàn, trật tự.
Sau khi ngắm cảnh, bạn có thể đến Lan Quế Phường, nằm ngay tại khu Trung Hoàn. Con dốc nhỏ này nổi tiếng với những quán bar và các hoạt động về đêm náo nhiệt, là nơi tiêu biểu của một Hong Kong không bao giờ ngủ.

Khu chợ đêm như Ladies Market, hay Temple Street Night Market là những nơi không thể bỏ qua. Không chỉ mua được những món đồ đáng yêu, ngắm đường phố náo nhiệt về đêm, xem những màn biểu diễn của các nghệ sĩ tự do, mà những khu này đều là những thiên đường ẩm thực đầy hấp dẫn đáp ứng đủ tiêu chí ngon – bổ - rẻ của dân phượt.

Bên cạnh những địa điểm nổi tiếng dành cho khách du lịch kể trên, Hong Kong còn có rất nhiều điều thú vị để khám phá. Các bảo tàng có vé vào cửa rất rẻ (10 HKD) với vô vàn điều để tìm hiểu, cầu thang máy ngoài trời dài nhất thế giới, những hòn đảo Nam Á, Bình Châu… hiền hòa với hải sản tươi ngon, quán Starbuck có phong cách thập niên 60, chùa Huỳnh Đại Tiên hay miếu Xa Công linh thiêng, câu cầu nguyện Lâm Thôn, những khu ngoại ô Nguyên Lãng, Sa Điền, làng chài Đại Áo… đều là những điểm đến lý tưởng cho những vị khách du lịch thích lang thang và khám phá.

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Hồng Kông - du lich Hong Kong*

----------


## minhngoc0401

Ở Hong Kong còn có 1 số điểm du lịch miễn phí khá hay nữa,tiết kiệm được 1 ít chi phí

----------


## hangnt

*Bí quyết du lịch tiết kiệm tại Hong Kong*

Hồng Kông là một thành phố hiện đại với sự pha trộn độc đáo giữa Châu Âu và Châu Á. Đây cũng là một trong số những “Con Rồng Châu Á”. Du lịch Hồng Kông mọi người thường nghĩ ngay tới khu vui chơi giải trí Disney Land, bảo tàng Sáp độc đáo, hay lên đỉnh Peak để ngắm toàn cảnh Hong Kong. Đó cũng chính là những điểm Must See của Du Lich Hong Kong. Ngoài ra nếu bạn đã đến Hong Kong rồi thì nên ghé 1 chân sang đất MaCau, xứ sở của Casino và cũng là một mảnh đất có sự pha trộn giữa Âu và Á. Việc di chuyển qua lại giữa Hong Kong và Macau khá đơn giản. Đi lại ra sao ? ngủ nghỉ chỗ nào tại HongKong và Macau ? Bạn hãy cùng  dành ra 5 phút đọc qua bài viết dưới đây của Didau.Org để có được 1 Cẩm Nang Du Lịch Hồng Kông và Macau.



Hong Kong là một điểm đến hấp dẫn cho những người thích mua sắm
*Du lịch tự túc*

Du lịch tự túc sẽ giúp bạn khám phá được nhiều hơn và thoải mái hơn về thời gian so với đi du lịch theo tour, bởi các tour đều chỉ đi đến một số địa điểm nhất định, và đa số chỉ được tham quan, mua hàng ở các địa điểm do công ty tổ chức tour lựa chọn. Nếu biết cân đối tài chính hợp lý, chi phí đi du lịch tự túc sẽ rẻ hơn so với đi theo tour khoảng 30-40%.

*Đi và đến Hồng Kông*

Có hai cách đi để đến Hồng Kông. Với đường Hàng Không thì sẽ thuận tiện hơn, nhưng chi phí lại cao hơn đi đường bộ. Các hãng truyền thống có chặng đi HongKong là Vietnamairlines, jetstar đi từ Hồ Chí Minh, hay Cathay, United Airlines.

*Từ sân bay vào trung tâm*

Đi Airport express mất 15 phút, giá khoảng 100$ HK. Đi loại này có ưu điểm nhanh và tiện lợi. Lượt về lại sân bay đi cái này cũng ổn. Vé bán từ terminal 1 nhìn ra là thấy quầy vé, mua vé lên tàu xuống ở ga cuối sau đó bắt taxi về khách sạn.

Đi Bus mất 45 phút, giá khoảng 40$HK. Cái này ưu điểm rẻ, ngắm cảnh dạo mát (ngồi tầng 2 của bus). Nhược điểm : nếu bạn có nhiều hành lý thì không nên đi loại này. Có thể cân nhắc lượt về. Cách mua vé : từ gate B , đi hướng sang phải 1 tí sẽ thấy khu Bus, đi thang xuống tầng ground, nên tìm kiếm trước hoặc hỏi khách sạn về chuyến bus của mình và mình sẽ xuống ở trạm thứ mấy.

*Di chuyển ở Hồng Kông*

Cũng giống đa số các thành phố khác, phương tiện di chuyển tiện lợi nhất là đi: MTR, Bus. Tham khảo www.mtr.com.hk. Và ở đây cũng có các loại thẻ đa năng giống ở Singapore. Một trong số đó là thẻ Octopus tiện lợi (giống Ezlink của Singapore): trả tiền đi bus đi MTR, đi cáp treo Ngongpin, và có thể thanh toán hóa đơn trong các cửa hàng tiện lợi. Ngoài ra, thẻ Octopus còn được dùng để thanh toán trong siêu thị, các cửa hàng tiện ích 7/11, Watson. Ngay cả một số điểm tham quan như, đi tàu cáp treo lên đỉnh Peak, lên Đài ngắm cảnh ở đỉnh Peak cũng quẹt Octopus thoải mái. (chính vì thế mà người HongKong gọi đó là thẻ : Bát đại thông)

*Thẻ Octopus*

Sử dụng thẻ tiện ích Octopus: Quẹt thẻ qua phần đọc thẻ, đi qua thanh chắn. Lưu ý nếu không quẹt thẻ ở điểm đi, lúc tới điểm đến sẽ không ra được.Mua vé theo chặng: Mua tại các máy tự động trong bến MTR. Trên màn hình cảm ứng của máy, dùng tay chạm vào ga bạn cần đến, máy sẽ hiện ra giá tiền. Có thể mua nhiều vé một lúc bằng cách chọn multi. Xong nhét tiền vào khe, chờ vé in ra và trả lại tiền thừa.
Mua thẻ Optopus ở đâu? Mọi quầy dịch vụ khách hàng (Customer Service) ở các bến tàu điện ngầm. Ngay ở quầy Customer Service của Airport Express trên sân bay khi bạn vừa đến nơi.

_Một số loại thẻ Octopus_

Thẻ chuẩn Standard Octopus: chia thành trẻ em (màu hồng, trong thẻ có 70 HKD bao gồm 20 HKD sử dụng và 50 HKD đặt cọc trong thẻ), người lớn (nhiều màu sặc sỡ, trong thẻ có 150 HKD bao gồm 100 HKD sử dụng và 50 HKD đặt cọc trong thẻ). Lý do phải đặt cọc, đặt cọc giúp bạn có thể không bị kẹt trong tình huống cần đi lại mà tiền sử dụng lại vừa vặn hết lúc đó. Nhưng lưu ý: Chỉ được âm 1 lần thôi.Thẻ cho khách du lịch Sold Tourist Octopus: Chỉ có loại người lớn. Giá mua 48 HKD. Nhưng giá này không có đồng nào sử dụng hết. Phải nạp tiền trước khi dùng. Cách nạp tiền: ở các bến MTR đều có máy nạp tiền cho thẻ Octopus. Nhét thẻ vào khe theo hướng dẫn, nhét tiền vào và bấm nút là xong. Bạn có thể check luôn xem thẻ mình còn bao nhiêu. Nếu ngại sử dụng máy móc, bạn vào bất cứ cửa hàng tiện ích nào 7/11, Watson, Circle K…và đưa tiền cho nhân viên, họ sẽ nạp tiền giúp bạn. Hoàn tiền thế nào: nếu trong thẻ còn tiền và muốn lấy lại tiền. Bạn chỉ việc ra quầy Customer Service ở bất cứ bến MTR nào, đưa thẻ ra và yêu cầu refund, bạn sẽ được hoàn trả tất cả tiền còn lại trong thẻ (kể cả khoản đặt cọc). Bạn sẽ chỉ mất 7 HKD phí refund mà thôi.

*Hệ thống MTR ở Hồng Kông*

_Các tuyến chính_

Island Line (màu xanh nước biển): là tuyến của đảo Hông Công. Trên tuyến này có các trung tâm shopping lớn như SOGO, Time Square (ga Causeway Bay), có điểm thăm quan Quảng trường Kim Tử Kinh, nơi bàn giao Hong Kong về Trung Quốc năm 1997 (ga Wan Chai), có điểm trung chuyển xe bus để đi Ocean Park (ga Admiralty), có đi đỉnh Peak (ga Admiralty)Tsuen Wan Line (màu đỏ): là tuyến của bán đảo Cửu Long (Kowloon). Trên tuyến này có những trung tâm shopping lớn và thắng cảnh như Harbour City, Đại lộ Ngôi sao, tháp Đồng hồ (ga Tsim Sha Tsui) , chợ điện tử và đồ cũ (ga Sham Shui Po), khu chợ nhộn nhịp (ga Mong Kok)…Tung Chung Line (màu vàng): là tuyến đi đến đảo Lautau, nơi có sân bay quốc tế, có Disneyland (ga Sunny Bay), có cáp treo đi Đại Phật (ga Tung Chung), có outlet shopping Citygate (ga Tung Chung)…

Ở các cửa vào, nhét vé vào khe. Đi qua thanh chắn và nhớ lấy lại vé để sử dụng ở điểm cuối. Sau khi tới điểm cuối, cửa ra sẽ thu vé lại.

_Cách định hướng_: Các tuyến đường MTR của từng line sẽ có tên là điểm cuối, theo chiều đi. Ví dụ bạn ở ga Central, muốn đi đến ga Causeway Bay. Tại ga Central, bạn tìm tuyến mang tên Chai Wan (là điểm cuối của Island Line theo chiều bạn đi). Đi tuyến này đến Causeway Bay thì xuống.
Ngược lại, ví dụ bạn ở ga Causeway Bay, muốn đi đến ga Central. Tại ga Causweway Bay, bạn tìm tuyến mang tên Sheung Wan (là điểm cuối của Island Line theo chiều bạn đi). Đi tuyến này đến Central thì xuống.

*Cách đổi Line:*

_Nếu muốn đổi sang các line khác, cần đi đến giao điểm._

Ví dụ bạn ở đảo Hồng Công, muốn sang bán đảo Kowloon chơi. Bạn đi Island Line màu xanh nước biển, đến những giao điểm với Tsuen Wan Line màu đỏ như ga Admiralty hay Central. Đổi line tại đây.Ví dụ bạn ở đảo Hồng Công, muốn đi Disneyland, Citygate Outlet hay Đại Phật nằm trên line Tung Chung màu vàng. Bạn cần đi đến ga Central. Tại đây, đi bộ sang ga Hong Kong (trong nhà) và tìm line Tung Chung.Ví dụ bạn ở bán đảo Kowloon, muốn đi Disneyland, Citygate Outlet hay Đại Phật nằm trên line Tung Chung màu vàng. Bạn cần đi Tsuen Wan Line màu đỏ đến ga giao điểm là ga HongKong hoặc ga Lai King rồi đổi sang Tung Chung Line.

Lộ trình xe Bus các bạn tham khảo qua trang này: http://www.nwstbus.com.hk/routes/air…px?intLangID=1

*Từ Hong Kong sang Macau*

Để di chuyển sang Macau bạn đi Phà của hãng TurboJet. Chiều về các bạn có thể đi từ Macau về Kowloon của Hong Kông. Khi sang tới Macau nhớ liên hệ mua vé về luôn cho chắc cú nhé. Xem thêm giờ Phà chạy và giá tiền tại đây.
http://www.turbojet.com.hk/en/routin...ule-fares.aspx

*Từ Guang Zhou sang Hong Kong*

Từ Hong Kong về Quảng Châu bạn đi tàu điện ngầm đến trạm cuối cùng là đến Thẩm Quyến (khoảng 40′ đến 1 tiếng tuỳ bạn ở điểm nào Hong kong) ở trạm cuối cùng có hải quan làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh. Sau đó đi tàu về quảng châu (khoảng 40-50 phút)

Ngoài ra đến Quảng Châu từ Hong Kong bằng tàu hỏa cũng là một lựa chọn tốt. Có 12 chuyến tàu con thoi giữa hai thành phố hàng ngày, và hành khách có thể thông qua các xe lửa đến Quảng Châu từ HồngKông tại Hung Hom Railway Station ở Kowloon và đến Quảng Châu tại Quảng Châu Đông ga. Nó sẽ mất khoảng 1,5 giờ để đến đó. Hành khách có thể mua vé tại ga Hung Hom ở HồngKông, và ở Quảng Đông Station. Nó có thể chi phí 190 HKD cho mỗi vé. Quảng Châu-Cửu Long bằng tàu hỏa là sự lựa chọn ưa thích cho du khách kinh doanh (Hành trình thời gian: 1,5 giờ).

----------


## hangnt

*Khách sạn ở Hong Kong*

Khách có nhiều khu và tùy vào bạn định đi những đâu. Tiêu chí hàng đầu khi chọn khách sạn hay hostel khi đi du lịch tự túc ở nước ngoài là: gần các phương tiện giao thông công cộng như tàu điện ngầm, xe bus … Một số khách sạn dưới đây được Tôi Đi tổng hợp là thuận lợi và được comments tốt.

_DRAGON HOSTEL_ Email: 707@dragonhostel.com. Address: Room 707, 7/F Sincere House, 83 Argyle Street, Mong Kok, Kowloon. Tel: (852) 2395-0577, 9347-476. Đây là lựa chọn khá tốt các các bạn đi tự túc.

Đặt phòng private 4 người, giá 74.76usd / đêm, giá trên Agoda.vn nhé các bạn. Khách sạn nằm trên 1 dãy của tòa nhà Sincere House. Tòa nhà có 2 thang máy, 1 bên hoạt động đến 12h đêm, 1 bên hoạt động 24/24 nên vô cùng thuận lợi. Vị trí: cực kỳ thuận lợi, tòa nhà chỉ cách MTR Mongkok khoảng 3 phút đi bộ. Phòng 20, mở cửa sổ ra là nhìn thấy Ladies Market. Bên dưới tòa nhà, đi thang máy phía đường Tung Choi Street xuống chính là quầy ăn vặt nổi tiếng khu Mongkok (có món đậu hủ thúi nổi tiếng).
Xe bus từ sân bay về dừng ngay gần đó & xe bus ra sân bay cũng đậu ngay gần đó.

Chất lượng: phòng private 4 người, WC bên trong, có máy nước nóng, máy lạnh. Phòng nhỏ nhưng sạch sẽ, gọn gàng. Bên ngoài chỗ quầy sinh hoạt chung có máy nước nóng, bình nước lạnh (bạn có thể rót mỗi ngày 1 chai đem theo uống). Bên phòng 707 có 2 vi tính internet miễn phí, lò vi sóng để hâm đồ ăn. Kiểm tra lại giá và đặt phòng Dragon Hostel tại Agoda.vn

Cách đi từ Sân bay về khách sạn Dragon Hostel: đến sân bay, đi theo hướng mũi tên chỉ đến bến xe bus (City Bus). Leo lên bus A21, đi đến trạm thứ 6 (thật ra nói với bác tài, khi nào đến Mongkok gọi xuống). Sau khi bước ra khỏi xe bus là đường Nathan Road, nhìn sang trái (theo hướng nhìn ra đường) sẽ thấy bảng hiệu của ngân hàng HSBC. Đi theo hướng này đến góc ngã 4, quẹo trái là đường Argyle Street, đi qua 2 ngã tư là sẽ thấy tòa nhà Sincere House ở số 83. Tòa nhà này nằm giữa 3 con đường: mặt trước là Argyle Street, mặt hông trái là Tung Choi Street, mặt hông phải là Fa Yuen Street. Đừng vào mặt trước mà có thể chọn 2 mặt hông, mỗi bên là 1 thang máy lên tòa nhà. Thang máy bên Tung Choi St chỉ hoạt động đến 12h đêm, thang máy bên Fa Yuen hoạt động 24/24. Tùy mọi người lựa chọn.

Từ Dragon Hostel đi Sân bay: Từ Dragon, đi thang máy xuống, băng qua đường 2 lần để cập sát hông Ngân Hàng HSBC trên đường Nathan Road, đi bộ dọc đường này 1 đoạn ngắn sẽ thấy bến xe bus có đề bảng “Bus A21 to Airport” thấy nó đến thì leo lên, ngủ 1 giấc đến khi bác tài gọi xuống sân bay.

_Khách sạn ở Lan Kwai Fong khu Central_. Ở khu này rất sôi động sau 12h đêm nhất là cuối tuần. Ở đây cũng gần các Shop mua sắm với các thương hiệu lớn nhỏ : topshop , gap, Marc Spenser, Massimo dutti, h&m cho tới Gucci, A&B, LV, Dolce, Hermes, vertu, Polo Raplauren, Prada… Khu này cũng gần các Tokyo brand off nơi bán đồ hiệu đã qua sử dụng (HaiPhong Road cũng nhiều). Ở gần ga tàu điện ngầm Central tiện cho đổi line sang ga HongKong, đi cỡ 5 phút. Gần The Peak, đi bộ cỡ 15 phút.

_Khách sạn Merry Land_: sạch sẽ, gọn gàng, có: tivi,tủ lạnh,máy sấy, máy lạnh,bình đun nước. Điểm trừ: nhà tắm nhỏ nên chú ý kẻo nước văng ngoài sàn, phòng nhỏ vừa đủ để ngủ, không tủ quần áo chỉ có móc treo, không lược hay bàn chải, nên tự đem dầu gội kem dr sữa tắm nước rửa tay.

_Khách sạn JJ hotel_ ở Wanchai, gồm 4 tầng từ tầng 9 đến tầng 12 của tòa nhà Lucky trên đường Wanchai Road. Bên trong, giường rộng, có tủ, bàn, kệ tivi, phòng tắm cũng rộng. Khách sạn yên tĩnh, kể cả ngoài đường, chứ ko đông đúc như trên Causebay hay Mongkok, đi bộ 10 phút là đến MRT Wanchai Exit A3, đi bộ 3 phút là có Tram (tàu điện chạy trên đường ray). Đi central hay Causebay bằngTram, giá rẻ, chỉ 2,3HKD người lớn, và 1,2 HKD cho trẻ em.

_Khách sạn Maple Leaf Hostel_ ở khu Kowloon, Tsim Sha Tsui, trên đường Nathan (khúc gần cuối đường Nathan, bằng qua đường sẽ đến Đại Lộ Ngôi Sao). Gia khoảng 120HK$/ đêm/người. Phòng nhỏ để vừa 1 giường cho 2 người và 1 giường cho 1 người. Ưu điểm là sạch sẽ, đầy đủ tiện nghi (có toilet, TV, wifi, ….)

Ở tại khu Tsim Sha Tsui, _khách sạn Park Guest House_, chi phí cho 4 đêm là 2200 HKD (550 HKD/1 đêm phòng double), phòng hơi nhỏ, nhưng 2 người nằm vẫn ok, cực kỳ sạch sẽ, đầy đủ nước nóng, điều hòa, tivi, tủ lạnh mini, free wifi. Khách sạn nằm ngay tại khu Chungking Mansion nên an ninh khá tốt, từ đây đi ra Avenue of Star chỉ chừng 150 mét. Bà quản phòng cũng rất tử tế, lịch sự và nói tiếng Anh cực tốt. Khi checkin mình chỉ cần chìa ra cái mã book phòng là ok. Địa chỉ ks: 36-44 Nathan Road, block A1-A2 tầng 15 tòa nhà Chungking Mansion.

Các bạn có thể kiểm tra giá phòng và đặt phòng các khách sạn trên tại Đặt Phòng Uy Tín trên toàn thế giới: Agoda.vn

----------


## hangnt

*Tới Hong Kong bạn sẽ đi chơi ở đâu?*

*Hong Kong có 4 đảo chính:*

Đảo cửu long (mongkok), đây là khu sầm uất, tập trung nhiều chợ và khu vui chơi.Đảo hongkong là khu trug tâm có Ocean Park và các shopping mall lớn.Đảo đại dữ là khu của sân bay quốc tế, Disneyland, Đại nhĩ sơn – ngongpin, và Out let Tung Chung.Đảo tân giới, chả có gì để đến đây cả.

Đi lại giữa các đảo thuận tiện nhất là bằng MTR, giữa Cửu long và HongKong bạn có thể đi phà. Tối có thể đi phà starferry ngắm cảnh dạo. Dưới đây là một số kinh nghiệm về các điểm thăm quan.

*TungChung* – Tượng Đại Phật – Disneyland 3 điểm này rất gần nhau nhưng không nên đi chung 1 ngày. Vì đi Tượng Đại Phật các bạn sẽ mất cỡ 30 phút đi bộ + xếp hàng lên cáp treo 2 lần (lên và xuống), ngồi cáp treo cũng mất 40 phút cho cả 2 lần. Đi sang tới nơi các bạn sẽ mất thời gian chụp ảnh ở làng bán đồ lưu niệm (nếu đi nhiều người chụp ảnh càng lâu). Lưu ý giờ cáp treo nghỉ là 6h30, nên căn thời gian cho hợp lý để có thể chụp ảnh được đại phật. Sau khi đi Đại phật về các bạn có thể đi shopping ở Tung Chung luôn, khoảng 9h về đến nhà.

Do đó các bạn không thể kết hợp được 2 điểm này cùng Disneyland Hong Kong được. Disneyland 5h có diễu hành rất hay, các bé nhỏ rất thích. Ngoài ra 8h lại có pháo hoa rất đẹp theo cốt truyện (hay hơn hẳn pháo hoa ở Universer Singapore). Nếu các bạn đi nhóm đông hoặc có trẻ con đi cùng thì nên dảnh cả ngày hoặc ít nhất thì 1h chiều cũng phải qua Disneyland chơi rồi vì có nhiều trò chơi rất mất thời gian chưa kể các cửa hàng lưu niệm rất bắt mắt (cho chụp ảnh thoải mái). Cách đi đến Disney land: đi taxi thì khá hao, bus thì phải nhảy và chờ chuyến , nên tiện nhất là đi MTR :mua vé từ trạm khởi hành đi đến sunnybay đường line màu tím và có đánh dấu hình chuột mickey đi cỡ 40-45′ ( tùy điểm đi của các bạn là từ đâu, cũng nên hỏi kĩ lại hoặc xem bản đồ trước để chuẩn bị). Xem thông tin về Disneyland Hongkong tại đây hongkongdisneyland.com

*Miếu Hoàng Đại Tiên* (MTR Kwun Tong Line. Wong Tai Sin Station. Exit B2) Ngôi chùa này khá lớn với kiến trúc đậm Trung Hoa với rất nhiều tượng đồng và cảnh đẹp. Các bạn có thể vào tham quan chụp ảnh hoặc xin quẻ cầu may tùy thích (to hơn chùa Quán Sứ mình 1 chút). Sau khi tham quan xong bạn có thể vào khu thương mại ăn KFC hoặc vào BreadTalk mua bánh trứng. Hai thương hiệu này ở HK khá hiếm nên đi nhiều nơi ko có đâu. Bánh trứng ở Breadtalk là must try nhé, ngon lắm.

*Vườn hoa Nãi Lan* (Nan Nial) đây là 1 vườn theo phong cách vua chúa của Nhật. Cũng như đi Huế bạn phải tham quan Kinh Thành Huế vậy. Ở đây mặc dù ngay sát rất nhiều đường cao tốc trên cao nhưng vô cùng thanh tịnh và trong lành với cây cối xanh tốt và cắt tỉa tỉ mỉ rất Nhật (Ở HK đường phố rất ít cây, khu Central bói ra cái cây hơi bị hiếm). Ở đây là nơi thanh tịnh nên các bạn ăn mặc tử tế 1 chút và đừng cười nói quá lố.

*Nongping:* nên đi và về bằng cáp nếu bạn không có nhiều thời gian và sức khỏe. Ngay dưới chân cầu thang cuốn có một số người bán vé trọn tour 360 Sky Land Sea. Nếu bạn trọn đi về bằng cáp thì khỏe và đi được các điểm chính và đẹp. Còn phần sea thì bạn phải đi bộ và bắt xe bus số 11 (chờ hơi lâu) để đến TaiO(Sea). Ở TaiO bạn sẽ được đi tàu 1 vòng nhỏ ở biển để thăm thú một chút rồi bắt tiếp xe bus 11 về lại TungChung( đi rất lâu so với cáp vì đi lòng vòng quanh các núi, đi tầm hết 1h30p).

*Bảo tàng sáp*: book online sau 9h được giảm giá và từ 9h-10h quá đủ cho mình chụp hình. trước khi vào bảo tàng sáp bạn có thể lên đến đỉnh (40HKD, nếu đi cái này thì không cần đi 100sky) và trên đường đi từ station của peaktram đến lối vào bảo tàng sáp có chỗ làm sáp tay giá 30 đô, thêm 10$ để có thêm 1 màu và thêm 10$ để có thêm đế ( cái này là nhúng bàn tay bạn vào sáp rồi rút ra thì được 1 bàn tay sáp theo hình bàn tay mình đã tạo).

*Big Buss Tours*. Một dạng tour ngồi xe buýt đi lòng vòng thành phố. Một số chặng của tuyến Big bus tours này:

Hồng Công Island (9:30 AM – 18:00 PM): Man Mo Temple, Lan Kwai Fong, SoHo, Wan Chai và Victoria Peak.Kowloon (10:00 AM – 18:15 PM): Nathan Road, Temple Street, Ladies Market.Stanley (9:15 AM – 16:45 PM): Stanley Market.Night tour (19:00 PM): Nathan Road và show Symphony of Lights.

*Stanley market* (http://www.hk-stanley-market.com/) là điểm mua sắm lý tưởng cho các tín đồ Shopping. Khu chợ được xây dựng từ một làng chài truyền thống của miền đất hứa Hồng Công. Và đến nay thì nó lại biến thành khu chợ sầm uất với đa dạng các sản phẩm có nguồn gốc Trung Quốc. Với những bạn thích Shopping thì có lẽ sẽ phải mất hàng giờ tại Stanley Market. Ngoài ra tại đây bạn cũng được thưởng thức một số món ăn tại ngôi nhà cổ được phục chế, hay những tiệm ăn dọc phố chính chạy xuôi bến cảng. Cách đi đến Stanley Market bằng MTR : xuống ga Central rồi bắt bus số 6, 6A, 6X, 66 hoặc 260 từ trạm Exchange Square Bus terminus, hoặc bắt bus số 40 từ Repulse Bay. Một lời khuyên nhỏ là khi mua hàng bạn nên mặc cả giá xuống 1/3 nhé.

*Visa đi Hồng Kông*

Các bạn có thể liên hệ một chị có nickname Hà Mã trong webtretho. Nhờ chị làm Visa thủ tục dễ dàng, thuận tiện. Ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể hỏi thêm chị Hà Mã về du lịch Hong Kong hay Macau. Liên hệ Email: nguyenkhanhchi@yahoo.de hoặc số điện thoại 090.460.8080

----------

